# My dogs balls.



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ARE GONE!!!!

:biggrin: :tongue:

And they left this mess!

See?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

actually, they look pretty good for one day post op. 

poor sprocket. his ball-less self for all the world to see.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww Sprocket. How's he doing?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> actually, they look pretty good for one day post op.
> 
> poor sprocket. his ball-less self for all the world to see.


He would be very embarrassed if he knew!

I agree that they do look "ok". 



DeekenDog said:


> Awww Sprocket. How's he doing?


He is enjoying the good life. Spoiled even more, if possible. 

His mom was spayed the same day (Sunday) and I dropped her off with my sister today. She is doing pretty good too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket as of this moment


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Scrotum pictures....... Nice, lol. Not to much bruising, looks good.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Scrotum pictures....... Nice, lol. Not to much bruising, looks good.


I'm glad you like them LOL.

I keep showing them to Drew because I feel it's educational. Drew doesn't feel the same way I do :tongue:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm glad he's doing well. I'm glad his mama is doing well too  and ya he uh looks pretty spoiled sleeping all comfy hehe... so cute


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I'm glad he's doing well. I'm glad his mama is doing well too  and ya he uh looks pretty spoiled sleeping all comfy hehe... so cute


He sleeps under the covers, between us all night 

Of course that is no different than any other night! :tongue:

I am really proud of my sister for having her dog spayed. She always talks about breeding her again and I'm always saying NOOOOOOOOO LOOK WHAT SHE CREATED BEFORE! He is a terror! LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

haha, I should have known what to expect when I clicked on the link, I really shouldn't be eating anything when I browse this forum.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> haha, I should have known what to expect when I clicked on the link, I really shouldn't be eating anything when I browse this forum.


Hahaha 

The title doesn't lie :tongue:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Puppy Porn!!! :biggrin1: Poor Sprocket, Boone went through the same thing when he got neutered. I was so worried with how bruised he was I posted him up on a forum for all the internet to see multiple times through his healing. He was brused from one end to the other, swollen and oozing. It was nasty. He ended up wearing the cone of shame because he was being Mr. Picky but the first night he got to wear this...











Did they shave his whole hind end?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's just cruel and unusual punishment showing Drew over and over again! Hahahaha love it! He's milking it good, as they should. I hope he leaves it alone to heal quickly.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> ARE GONE!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :tongue:
> 
> ...


LOL! ONLY on dogfoodchat will you see this! :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Puppy Porn!!! :biggrin1: Poor Sprocket, Boone went through the same thing when he got neutered. I was so worried with how bruised he was I posted him up on a forum for all the internet to see multiple times through his healing. He was brused from one end to the other, swollen and oozing. It was nasty. He ended up wearing the cone of shame because he was being Mr. Picky but the first night he got to wear this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww he looks so cute!!!

Yeah they shaved his butt! Lol


IslandPaws4Raw said:


> That's just cruel and unusual punishment showing Drew over and over again! Hahahaha love it! He's milking it good, as they should. I hope he leaves it alone to heal quickly.


Hahaha Drew needs to get over it. You have to look at it! 

He does leave it alone for the most part. He just sleeps all day.



naturalfeddogs said:


> LOL! ONLY on dogfoodchat will you see this! :lol:


:biggrin:

Someone's gotta do it!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Why on earth would they shave his whole hind end? They barely shave anything here. I had my foster BC neutered in Jan, they shaved maybe 4" square around the incision, and that was it. They dont need to shave much.

Is the incision in the scrotum itself? I've never seen that either. It's usually in front. But it does look very good


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Why on earth would they shave his whole hind end? They barely shave anything here. I had my foster BC neutered in Jan, they shaved maybe 4" square around the incision, and that was it. They dont need to shave much.
> 
> Is the incision in the scrotum itself? I've never seen that either. It's usually in front. But it does look very good


They didn't shave up to his butt, just around the scrotum. He is a small dog so that included part of his rear. I've seen the incision in the front and on the actual sack. I think it is personal preference or the way they were trained. Personally, on such a small dog, it makes sense to go directly into it. I am sure the bruising would be worse if they chose the other path.

Speaking of bruising, it's already going away! It was pink and smaller yesterday


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, poor Sprocket (and poor Boone!). I've never had a male dog, so this is quite the education. 
Sometimes I really wish we had more male members on here, now that would be really funny!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*Update!

Bruising has been gone for a few days. He is acting totally normal and exceptionally cuddly :smile:. I'm not complaining!*


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yikes. Looks pretty much the same to me. does it shrink?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

stop. poor doggie. leave his ball less ness alone LOL

between the pus liver and the ball less wonder, these are pics i do not need.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to agree with you Re - too much information. LOL  Those are pictures to keep me awake at night.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> yikes. Looks pretty much the same to me. does it shrink?


*I am praying so much that they shrink!!!!

The bruising is gone, and its not so ouchy looking.*



magicre said:


> stop. poor doggie. leave his ball less ness alone LOL
> 
> between the pus liver and the ball less wonder, these are pics i do not need.





Liz said:


> I have to agree with you Re - too much information. LOL  Those are pictures to keep me awake at night.


*Its educational! *


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We just leave our boys alone - never had to worry about um shrinkage.  LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> We just leave our boys alone - never had to worry about um shrinkage.  LOL


*Your boys must deserve their balls.

Sprocket most definitely did not!

I hope it shrinks. His balls were huge but a big empty sack is just weird.*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you need a hobby.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think you need a hobby.


*I have a lot of hobbies  

My dogs being the main one!*


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's really, really funny.



Unosmom said:


> haha, I should have known what to expect when I clicked on the link, I really shouldn't be eating anything when I browse this forum.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They should shrink. Sarge just has a little pucker of skin left there...which I put my finger in to gross Gary out. LOL

Dozer also has a touch of loose skin but nothing compared to the giant balls that used to be there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


>


2 weeks out and it is already smaller!


----------

